

Introducing LivelyCouch Part 1 – writing Node.js handlers - jchrisa
http://mirkokiefer.com/blog/2010/11/introducing-livelycouch-part-1-writing-node-js-handler/

======
jchrisa
The new HTTP externals proxy handler is a big deal and makes pairing CouchDB
and Node.js really clean. Thanks Paul for writing it!

